# Question Regarding Refinishing Pool Table Rails



## m3equal333 (Jun 9, 2014)

I recently purchased a Brunswick Pool table...the table was used and had some wear on the rails, but had beautiful wood work so I bought it and decided to have the rails repaired and refinished. The guy I used was able to repair the rails, but had problems refinishing them...he was able to stain them within an acceptable shade of the factory finish, but wasn't able to properly clearcoat them to match the original finish (after drying, he said the colors would change almost unpredictably). 

So, I took the rails back and am now looking for a more seasoned woodworker to properly refinish them. I posted some pics below, with one of the table panels to use as a reference for the factory finish.

I appreciate any opinions on this and also, if anyone could suggest a dependable/reasonably priced woodworker around central/northern NJ or somewhere in the near vicinity who could get the job done. There are 6 rails approx 4-5' each.

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

If the color came good out after staining, and if a grain filler was used, a good film topcoat like a CAB lacquer, or a precat lacquer, or a conversion varnish, or a waterbase polyurethane, could be used and apply until a sufficient build exists. If the finisher was good, an oil base polyurethane could be used. Then it can be wet sanded to a high grit, and polished out with rubbing/polishing compounds. That what the rail looks like in your pictures. 


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

As best as I can tell from the pictures it just looks like the finish was changed. There wasn't the proper sanding or preparation before the new finish was put on. 

Don't look for a woodworker, look for a furniture refinisher at this point. Ask a local antique dealer for someone that refinishes. Some antique dealers also refinish furniture. It's not overly difficult if you choose to do it yourself. My mother when she was in her late 80's would refinish furniture and do a pretty fair job of it.


----------



## m3equal333 (Jun 9, 2014)

Cabinetmen - I'll make sure to visit the introduction forum and make a post

Steve Neul - Thanks for the advice, just hoping the antique refinisher doesn't charge an arm and a leg to do the job. Normally, I would research and take on the project myself, but I'm already waist deep in a couple other renovation projects,. The pool table repair guy who was not able to replicate the factory finish strongly implied that Brunswick may have used some type of proprietary blend of a semi stain/[paint/clearcoat to achieve the finish...he aid he has refinished many pool tables and that this finish seemed very different from the others...who knows, maybe that was just a cop out for not being able to complete the job, but I honestly have no clue.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

m3equal333 said:


> The pool table repair guy who was not able to replicate the factory finish strongly implied that Brunswick may have used some type of proprietary blend of a semi stain/[paint/clearcoat to achieve the finish...he aid he has refinished many pool tables and that this finish seemed very different from the others...who knows, maybe that was just a cop out for not being able to complete the job, but I honestly have no clue.


The finish looks pretty standard to me, done as a high sheen.


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I doubt if there is any proprietary finish on the pool table. An experienced finisher should be able to reproduce any finish. They might not use the same products but when it comes down to it, it's just color and finish. Many times in the antique repair shop you replace a part like a leg on a piece of furniture without refinishing the entire piece. You have to be able to make the new part match the rest of it.


----------



## m3equal333 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok, thanks guys...looking for a furniture repair business to get the job done, I'll update with the results and refinisher opinion of the factory finish

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## m3equal333 (Jun 9, 2014)

Before


















After


----------



## m3equal333 (Jun 9, 2014)

Will get some close ups soon but suffice to say it came out really nicely


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------

